# outdoor plant count



## Syke (Feb 25, 2011)

hey guys,
juss wanted to get some opinions on my outdoor grow space.
i have a 10'x25' garden bed.

how many plants do you guys think i could fit in here?
12?18?

thnx for the help


----------



## Syke (Feb 27, 2011)

lol bro ur crazy
4 plants? iono sounds wrong to me
i grew 6 plants tht were all atleast 6'
up to 8'. so thts not gonna work but thnx i guess....


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 27, 2011)

7 rows of 3 plants/row= 21 plants JMO.


----------



## Hick (Mar 3, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> 7 rows of 3 plants/row= 21 plants JMO.


*"IMO/E"*.. 3 foot centers is going to be crowded, if your plants reach any size. "I" would say 2 rows of 5 would be more appropriate. BUT.. it is all going to be dependent on how big you are able to, or you 'restrict' them too. 
  I have seen plants that were over 6 feet across, making my suggestion for 5 foot centers "crowded".


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 3, 2011)

i would think 3 rows of 5 would be the max but like Hick said it depends of how big you plan to let them get


----------



## Syke (Mar 7, 2011)

ok hick thnx for re assuring
i was gonna do 2 rows of 6
each have a 4'x3.5'x1.5' deep


----------



## tcbud (Mar 7, 2011)

I have done 21 plants in about the same area you are gonna use.  Some turned out pretty small.  It was really crowded in there that year.

I am gonna try less this year and go for more bulk in plant size.  Doing two rows of 4 per. this year.  One in center back too.  Anyway that is the March plan for the June line up.  Hopefully larger "centers" will mean larger plants.  I have seen mine stop growing out when they get close to the plant next to them.  Yet when they hit the fence they keep growing......odd.

Good luck to you.


----------



## cubby (Mar 7, 2011)

I would think it would depend on what type/strain your gonna' grow. Autos would take alot less room than 12/12. And even among 12/12 size and growing technique would be a variable to conssider.


----------

